# fly fishing for pond carp help



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i know carp will hit flies in the river but was wondering if i could catch one in a pond with my fly rod and what flies to use? sucker spawn?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

If you're able to, try chumming for a day or so with corn, bread, or fish food pellets. Then, tie a fly to match what you chummed with. Does the pond have any mulberries around it?


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

No need to use special "pond" flies. Just use the typical carp flies - wooly buggers, nymphs, etc. Watch the carp, find when they're feeding in shallow water, and put that fly right in front of them. That's really all there is to it!


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

to be honest im not sure what mulberries are but im pretty sure there are no berries around the pond. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew S said:


> No need to use special "pond" flies. Just use the typical carp flies - wooly buggers, nymphs, etc. Watch the carp, find when they're feeding in shallow water, and put that fly right in front of them. That's really all there is to it!


Andrew has a lot more carpin' experience than I do, but from what I have seen I agree 100%. I don't think they are super picky eaters, you just have to get something edible-looking in front of them and they do the rest! Some strikes I have had were subtle, some aggressive, but about all of them were clearly obvious. They don't get that big by being too selective in what they eat.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

lol im in need of a good fight with a fish.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

steelheadtracker said:


> to be honest im not sure what mulberries are but im pretty sure there are no berries around the pond. thanks for the help guys!


I just suggested berries because I know a pond where there's one and when the berries fall, the carp line up like cows to a feed trough lol! Easy picking! 

I am in full agreement with the other guys though as far as buggers and nymphs. Most of my carp came from those kinds of flies.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thats cool bout the berries thanks for the input


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I've fished a pond a few times were people feed the carp with bread and pop corn. Once you get them in a feed frenzy they will hit anything. I've had sucess on a maggot pattern, crayfish and buggers. Need to be sneaky, approach and present the fly quietly especially stalking or sight casting to them. They can be spooked.










This is an old pic, but this guy took me a while to land with my 8wt.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

nice fish im gonna have to start chumming the water up


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I catch them a lot on brown and orange clousers. Buggers seem to work good too. Make sure you use a pretty stout hook too, they will bend anything in a lighter wire.


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

steelheadtracker said:


> nice fish im gonna have to start chumming the water up


A couple questions:


Can you see carp from the bank?


if so are they cruising or mudding and how deep is the water?


Is the water clear or muddy?


What time of day are you fishing?


What's in the water, crayfish, dragonfly nymphs, etc?


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

bfurderer said:


> A couple questions:
> 
> 
> Can you see carp from the bank?
> ...


not sure whats in the water


----------

